# Help! fichier de signets Safari effacé...



## mjpolo (3 Février 2007)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai effacé par mégarde, il y a 10minutes, le fichier "Bookmark" avec tous mes signets!!!
Y a-t-il un moyen de le récupérer??
Ou mieux, comme le Panther est journalisé, peut-on restaurer son état d'avant effacement, comme il était  la veille au soir, par exemple...

Autrefois sous Os 9 c'était facile à faire grâce à Norton, mais sous X je ne l'ai jamais fait.

J'avais tout de même pas mal d'adresses de sites auquels je tenais bcp et là ... patatrac!

Tout ça parce que mon Safari ne veut plus télécharger et à chaque lancement de téléchargement il quitte "inopinémént"   alors je voulais vider un peu différents fichiers, préfs et autres, et en redemarrant Safari j'ai vu qu'il n'y avait plus aucun signet...

VOilà; comment faire??


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2007)

bonjour
Ce qui est &#233;tonnant vu que tu sembles loin d'etre un nioubie
c'est que tu ne mentionnes pas de...sauvegarde de tes donn&#233;es.

( chose &#224; faire r&#233;gulierement pr&#233;cisement pour les petits accidents de ce genre)

d'ailleurs un conseil ( pour apr&#232;s)
 A part les sauvegardes r&#233;gulieres de ta Maison , tu peux de temps en temps  faire une archive du  fichier des signets ou te l'envoyer , par mail .

-
l&#224; ce qui  est emb&#234;tant c'est que tu as vir&#233; le fichier toi m&#234;me ( et donc par d&#233;faut Safari en recr&#233;e un neuf)

Il te reste les solutions classiques de r&#233;cuperations de donn&#233;es ( resultat non garanti) &#233;voqu&#233;es dans divers fils de Macg

et eventuellement regarde ta poubelle 
si ca se trouve ce fichier y est encore ( bookmarks.plist)

Par hasard t'aurais pas fait une synchro de signets avec un autre navigateur?


----------



## mjpolo (3 Février 2007)

JE sais, je sais, je fais la grosse bêtise...tout ça parceque mon safari ne veut pas télécharger et je voulais essayer de'arranger ça...mais pas pensé à ce fichier de signets..

Non, je n'ai pas fait de synchro et je fais actuellement pas mal de ménage sur mes disques et dans différentes partitrions voilà pourqoui, la tête prise par ce gros nettoyage, j'ai commis cette bêtise...

Donc, si je comprends bien, la journalisation ne me sera d'aucune aide, c'est ça?

Je pourrais essayer avec data rescue, mais comment trouver un seul petit fichier effacé alors que sur le dd il y a 112 Go de données réelles!! Je ne vois pas où on peut indiquer dans le soft de chercher que parmi les fichiers effacés, et si on puvait marquer la date ce serait le top 

???


----------

